#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Мясорубку придумал дьявол

## Буль

_Как хорошо приготовить котлеты? Их есть у меня! Вот один из моих рецептов в картинках. 
Сопутствующие части про "Спартак" и вино опущены по политическим соображениям_ 

Берём хорошее мясо. Это говядина.



Режем поперёк волокон



Начинаем рубить его топориками. Специально для голодных качков: не надо лупить со всей дури! Мы рубим мясо, а не доску. И никаких мясорубок, мясорубки создал дьявол! Ну, вы это уже знаете.



Стараемся рубить от края к середине, чтобы фарш не падал на ноги. Если от ударов звук получется глухим -- продолжайте рубить. Если начали стукать по доске -- значит пора собрать фарш в кучу.



Вот так в результате это должно выглядеть. Если по такому шару вы с двух-трёх ударов добиваете до доски -- значит фарш готов. На самом деле я рубил говядину двумя порциями: одну почти "в кашу", а другую -- покрупнее. Люблю неоднородную консистенцию.



Вот так можно проверить то, что мы порубили фарш хорошо. Он должен быть пластичным и не разваливаться, не падать.



Со свининой делаем то же самое, только чуть-чуть покрупнее.



Теперь овощи. Я специально положил всё вместе, чтобы ничего не забыть. Лук, чеснок, грибы и зеленушка. Шампиньоны можно было не класть, просто они у меня в холодильнике уже дохли и я решил их не мучить.



От зелени берём только стебли, они жёсткие и в салат не пойдут. Рубим очень мелко.



Шампиньоны тоже рубим очень мелко, иначе когда они дадут сок то развалят нам все котлеты.

----------

Арису Кеншин (06.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

Рубим чеснок. Никаких чеснокодавилок, их тоже создал дьявол!



Рубим лук. Не особенно мелко. Не плачем!



Вот так всё это выглядит в кастрюле. По часовой стрелке слева на право: грибы, лук, чеснок, говядина, лук, свинина. В центре: стебли зелени.



Теперь специи. Сверху по часовой: молотые 5 перцев, молотый тмин, паприка, чили. В середине кунжут, соль. Никаких яиц, булки или муки! Для любителей можно 50 гр. водки на 1 кг. фарша.



Замешиваем как следует и оставляем в холоде на 2-3 часа.



Жарим. Масло на сковороду не льём! Жира в котлетах и так достаточно из-за свинины.



Котлеты будут плотными, поэтому их можно не бояться переворачивать. хотя бы по 2 раза на каждой стороне. Это очень важно чтобы сок не выпарился. И не надо закрывать сковороду крышкой, а то вытечет весь сок! Мы жарим, а не тушим.



Тем временем рубим кинзу и укроп.



Перья лука рубим отдельно, т.к. я люблю колечки.



У базилика отделяем соцветия (на фото они лежат сверху, потом узнаете зачем), удаляем стебель, а листья тоже рубим.

----------

AndyZ (06.06.2012), Denli (07.06.2012), Алевлад (19.06.2012), Арису Кеншин (06.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (06.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

И эта фотовыставка в месяц САКА ДАВА! Как Вам не стыдно соблазнять свининой и чесноком честных постящихся буддистов!

----------


## Буль

Смешиваем зелень.



Выкладываем котлеты, салат и посыпаем зеленью.



А базилик был нужен просто для красоты.  :Wink: 



Приятного аппетита!  :Kiss:   :Smilie:

----------

Denli (07.06.2012), Арису Кеншин (06.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Норбу (06.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> И эта фотовыставка в месяц САКА ДАВА! Как Вам не стыдно соблазнять свининой и чесноком честных постящихся буддистов!


Постящиеся буддисты имеют здесь уникальную возможность практиковать парамиту терпения  :Wink:

----------

Denli (07.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (06.06.2012), Алевлад (19.06.2012), Джигме (08.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (06.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Постящиеся буддисты имеют здесь уникальную возможность практиковать парамиту терпения



Моя парамита терпения не выдерживает ТАКОГО. Мы тут морковки сырые грызём, а вы чем занимаетесь? ))))

----------


## Буль

> Моя парамита терпения не выдерживает ТАКОГО. Мы тут морковки сырые грызём, а вы чем занимаетесь? ))))


1. Успокойте свой ум тем, что эта фотосессия происходила в марте, а не сегодня. Сегодня эти котлеты выглядят совсем по-другому. Сансара...

2. С морковью тоже можно сделать много всего вкусного, её не обязательно просто грызть  :Wink:

----------

Denli (07.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (11.06.2012), Wyrd (06.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Карма Палджор (07.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 1. Успокойте свой ум тем, что эта фотосессия происходила в марте, а не сегодня. Сегодня эти котлеты выглядят совсем по-другому. Сансара...
> 
> 2. С морковью тоже можно сделать много всего вкусного, её не обязательно просто грызть


Да ладно, я шючу.

----------


## Neroli

> 1. Успокойте свой ум тем, что эта фотосессия происходила в марте, а не сегодня. Сегодня эти котлеты выглядят совсем по-другому. Сансара...


Только чур фотографий не надо.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.06.2012), Буль (06.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

В Сака Дава надо есть котлеты исключительно из человечины.

----------

Denli (07.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (06.06.2012), Алевлад (07.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Спасибо за рецепт, обязательно приготовлю прямо на днях. Вантус тоже спасибо, учту рекомендацию!

----------

Буль (06.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Спасибо за рецепт, обязательно приготовлю прямо на днях. Вантус тоже спасибо, учту рекомендацию!


Из своего бедра сделайте. И веточку базилика не забудьте.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.06.2012), Echo (07.06.2012), Аньезка (07.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

отличная смелая тема, аппетитнейшая брутальная жрака, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (07.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (07.06.2012), Алевлад (07.06.2012), Буль (07.06.2012), Джигме (08.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.06.2012), Дхармананда (08.06.2012), Кунсанг (07.06.2012), Нико (07.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012), Фил (07.06.2012)

----------


## Шенпен

Хорошие ножи у Вас :Kiss:  их видимо Господь Бог создал.

----------

Bob (07.06.2012), Denli (07.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (07.06.2012), Raudex (07.06.2012), Буль (07.06.2012), Джигме (08.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Кунсанг (07.06.2012), Маркион (12.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Рецепт шарбина http://kuking.net/4_3401.htm

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

в Улан-Баторе раньше была хуушуурная возле здания ЮрФака МУИСа... вот там хуушууры были... супер.

----------


## Нико

> в Улан-Баторе раньше была хуушуурная возле здания ЮрФака МУИСа... вот там хуушууры были... супер.


А что есть хуушууры? Не буузы случайно?

----------


## Кунсанг

> А что есть хуушууры? Не буузы случайно?


Это буузы только целые без отверстия наверху и жарятся в жиру. Вкуснейшая штука. И сок есть как в буузах. Недавно купил готовые буузы и пожарил на растительном масле. Еще продаются буузы из омуля.

----------

Ондрий (07.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Берём хорошее мясо.
> Режем поперёк волокон
> 
> Начинаем рубить его топориками. 
> Стараемся рубить от края к середине, чтобы фарш не падал на ноги. Если от ударов звук получется глухим -- продолжайте рубить.
> 
> Люблю неоднородную консистенцию.


Отличная школа кулинарии. А чего б не начать описывать производственный процесс в подробностях с самого началу? Вот с этого момента, например:



 :Embarrassment:

----------

Neroli (07.06.2012), Pema Sonam (07.06.2012), Raudex (15.06.2012), Алевлад (19.06.2012), Аньезка (07.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (08.06.2012), Маркион (12.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Отличная школа кулинарии. А чего б не начать описывать производственный процесс в подробностях с самого началу?


Я не занимаюсь производственным процессом с "самого начала", поэтому не имею возможности его описать.

----------


## Raudex

> Топпер, а чем вас обычно кормят?


Вы про азиатскую еду? Или конкретно про питание бханте в питере?

----------


## Raudex

> Щука вес-5,6кг. Удалить чешую.....


Щука такая костлявая, как вообще её можно есть, кроме как в виде ухи?

----------


## Neroli

> Вы про азиатскую еду? Или конкретно про питание бханте в питере?


Бханте, Питер.
Чего он такой голодный то...

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Тот способ разделки который я предложил исключает попадание костей в готовое блюдо.

----------

Raudex (16.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а чем вас обычно кормят?


Обычно на дане у нас присутствуют готовые салаты. Но, в целом, община - молодцы. Если бы числом побольше были, можно было бы и на 100% на подаяние жить.

----------

Neroli (16.06.2012), Raudex (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вы, уважаемая поражаете порой глубиной вашего не знания других традиций, конечно же не веги, и едим что положат в патту, и личинки в патту бывает что кладут
> жуков ел, личинки тоже, но муравьёв чё то не смог съесть, но наш ачан их любит, когда кто то приносит ему сразу передают.


Я сама порой поражаюсь своему незнанию других традиций. Вы как раз меня просветляете. Муравьи и пр. Теперь буду знать, особенно канал такой есть, Travel and Living называется. Чё там только не едят.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Обычно на дане у нас присутствуют готовые салаты. Но, в целом, община - молодцы. Если бы числом побольше были, можно было бы и на 100% на подаяние жить.


Я думала вы и так только на подаяние живете.  :Confused:

----------

Нико (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я приеду. Раньше бы просто приехал, теперь принципиально приеду


 :Smilie:  Только заранее предупредите - составим гастрономтур.




> Вот как раз про него я хотел спросить: ведь его нельзя сготовить по "трах-плюх-бах".


 Можно :Smilie:  Я не запариваясь все ингредиенты мелю на миксере :Smilie:  Но мы можем его сготовить вместе, Вы можете трах-бабах Вашими тесаками базилик, кедровые орешки и чеснок превращать в кашку. И вообще, томаты надо от кожи чистить и прочее - соус надо будет готовить заранее - только макароны будем на месте варить.



> Такой пойдёт? (Прошу прощения за неэстетичную руку в кадре)


Такой базилик пойдет, но надо его понюхать. Чтоб не лежалый и не тепличный. Тот, что растет в Лигурии - отличается особым ароматом. И нужен куст размером с огромный букет, все стебли надо будет выбросить.  Рука у Вас очень грациозно держит базилик, не комплексуйте :Smilie: 

Про макароны и проч можем созвониться как решим, когда будем собираться у Топпера :Smilie: 




> Мы доверяем.
> И хотим проверять


 Думаю, любой результат вас устроит, как буддистов :Smilie:  При всей скорости в свои блюда я всегда вкладываю любовь к ЖС и качественные ингридиенты. В любом случае. там трудно что-то испортить.....лишь бы макароны не переварить.

----------

Буль (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Бханте, Питер.
> Чего он такой голодный то...


Теперь будем знать, что у нас есть голодные монахи в Питере, которые на дану живут, будем замораживать свежие итальянские соуса порцайками, и оставим запас макарон :Smilie:  

Уж сварит себе их Бханьте, может ведь себе макароны подаренные сварить? Или это проступок? Чай же сам себе варит?

И Раудекс к нему когда приедет, тоже поест.... :Smilie:  Вместо личинок.

----------

Neroli (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Только заранее предупредите - составим гастрономтур.
> 
> 
>  Можно Я не запариваясь все ингридиенты мелю на миксере Но мы можем его сготовить вместе, Вы можете трах-бабах Вашими тесаками базилик, кедровые орешки и чеснок превращать в кашку. И вообще, томаты надо от кожи чистить и прочее - соус надо будет готовить заранее - только макароны будем на месте варить.
> 
> 
> Такой базилик пойдет, но надо его понюхать. Чтоб не лежалый и не тепличный. Тот, что растет в Лигурии - отличается особым ароматом. И нужен куст размером с огромный букет, все стебли надо будет выбросить.  Рука у Вас замечательная, не комплексуйте
> 
> Про макароны и проч можем созвониться как решим, когда будем собираться у Топпера
> ...


Ну вот, а кто-то обвинял Пему в отсутствии гурманства в готовке. Я ж знаю, что итали фуд самая такая.. аппетитная... Если настоящая.

----------

Буль (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> При всей скорости в свои блюда я всегда вкладываю любовь к ЖС и качественные ингридиенты.


ИнгрЕдиенты, может? Или что-то особенное, неведомое?

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Итальянцы обожают толстеньких улиток - есть сотни рецептов.

----------


## Raudex

> И Раудекс к нему когда приедет, тоже поест.... Вместо личинок.


ну строго говоря монаху должно быть всё равно, макароны там, соуса, личинки или просто тупо рис и чечевица варёная в воде   :Wink:

----------


## Raudex

> Итальянцы обожают толстеньких улиток - есть сотни рецептов.


в тае тоже едят, тока я не научился их высасывать как местный, потому не ем особо)))

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вах, только что приехал от ваджрного брата с барбекю из хрюшки, леща, щуки. Готовку сопровождали пивом, а за стол сели с прекрасным шотландским виски.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вах, только что приехал от ваджрного брата с барбекю из хрюшки, леща, щуки. Готовку сопровождали пивом, а за стол сели с прекрасным шотландским виски.


Плохо, и вдвойне плохо, что вы этим бравируете.

----------

Bob (16.06.2012), Raudex (16.06.2012), Vladiimir (16.06.2012), Zom (16.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), Дхармананда (17.06.2012), Мансур (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Тао (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

"Живи хорошо, помри хорошо".
Согьял Ринпоче!

----------


## Мансур

А это наши "традиционные" буддисты. У них свое понимание Дхармы, впитанное с молоком матери.

----------

Bob (16.06.2012), Pema Sonam (16.06.2012), Raudex (16.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Тао (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> "Живи хорошо, помри хорошо".
> Согьял Ринпоче!


Мне думается он имел в виду, что жизнь нужно прожить так, чтобы потом не было мучительно больно в следующем рождении, т.е. жить в соответствии с наставлениями Будды. Вряд-ли Согьял Ринпоче подразумевал, что нужно брать от жизни все, в духе sex, drugs, rock`n`roll  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (16.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ну строго говоря монаху должно быть всё равно, макароны там, соуса, личинки или просто тупо рис и чечевица варёная в воде


Да, ему все равно....но если случайно ему попадаются вкусные макароны, то почему бы нет? :Smilie:  Или он вкуса уже не чувствует? :Smilie: 

Я тут Бао осуждала за чревоугодие, а сама хороша - сама же и вовлеклась в макаронные проекты.... :Smilie:  

Тоже личинки ела бы и чечевицу - кто б сварил да накормил....

Мой идеал - прозрачное желе из первого фильма "Матрица" - если там все необходимое есть, так чего еще надо? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> в тае тоже едят, тока я не научился их высасывать как местный, потому не ем особо)))


  там у меня на фотке есть такие щипцы специальные - высасывать и не надо.  :Smilie:  Могу выслать :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Я думала вы и так только на подаяние живете.


Нет. Только на подаяние не прокормиться пока. Людей мало.

----------


## Буль

> Я тут Бао осуждала за чревоугодие, а сама хороша - сама же и вовлеклась в макаронные проекты....


Я не сторонник чревоугодия. Я -- сторонник эстетизма. Во всём, даже в еде.

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> там у меня на фотке есть такие щипцы специальные - высасывать и не надо.  Могу выслать


_Пока Штык знакомился с достопримечательностями погоста города Икс, Бомба пытался приручить стаю жирных кладбищенских собак, которые весело метались по долине. Для этой цели он сколотил из досок крупную клетку с коварной, самозакрывающейся дверью. В центр клетки Бомба поставил миску с помоями и сел неподалеку в ожидании. Однако хитрые млекопитающиеся не торопились попасть в ловушку.

— Сразу говорю, — предупредил я своего вечно голодного дружка, — Я собак жрать не буду. Я живых собак люблю.

— Хозяин барин, — зло огрызнулся тот и посмотрел в сторону кладбища._

----------


## Dron

> Нет. Только на подаяние не прокормиться пока. Людей мало.


Это ересь каннибализма, Топпер.

----------

Буль (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

А я сегодня баклажаны с зеленью и чесноком сделала.
Простейшее блюдо и очень вкусное.

----------

Neroli (16.06.2012), Vladiimir (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не сторонник чревоугодия. Я -- сторонник эстетизма. Во всём, даже в еде.


Эстетизм? Это ж жуткие тиски. 

Представляю, как Вы будете мучаться, если придется два раза попить из одной и той же кружки, а помыть ее негде..... :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Представляю, как Вы будете мучаться, если придется два раза попить из одной и той же кружки, а помыть ее негде.....


Скорее всего я не буду пить второй раз  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это ересь каннибализма, Топпер.


 :Big Grin: 

Напомнило:



> *Постник* 
> Один батюшка был людоедом. Приходит к нему человек на исповедь, а домой уже не возвращается. Приходит молодая пара венчаться и исчезает навеки. Приносят младенца покрестить - пропадает и младенец, и крестные родители. А просто батюшка их всех съедал. Только в посты все было благополучно, люди у него исповедовались, крестились, соборовались без всяких исчезновений. Благочинный, конечно, знал про эту батюшкину особенность, но всегда говорил, что заменить ему батюшку некем, зато как строго человек держит пост.

----------

Alex (16.06.2012), Bob (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Дхармананда (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Я лично стараюсь даже не смотреть в тарелку, когда ем, чего и вам советую. Вкусно - хорошо, невкусно - тоже может быть и хуже, а терять время на изысканную готовку - напрасная трата жизни. Можно найти этому времени лучшее применение.

----------

Raudex (17.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я лично стараюсь даже не смотреть в тарелку, когда ем, чего и вам советую. Вкусно - хорошо, невкусно - тоже может быть и хуже, а терять время на изысканную готовку - напрасная трата жизни. Можно найти этому времени лучшее применение.


Например? Просидеть это время на БФ?  :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Например? Просидеть это время на БФ?


С таким подходом скорее в туалете.

----------


## Dron

> Я лично стараюсь даже не смотреть в тарелку, когда ем, чего и вам советую. Вкусно - хорошо, невкусно - тоже может быть и хуже, а терять время на изысканную готовку - напрасная трата жизни. Можно найти этому времени лучшее применение.


Не смотреть- крайне правильно. Кто знает, вдруг, из вскипевшего и превратившегося в подобие куриного яйца глазного яблока карася на вас глянет его древний предок, ихтионазавр? Тогда придется потерять сон навсегда, вероятно.

----------


## Neroli

> А я сегодня баклажаны с зеленью и чесноком сделала.
> Простейшее блюдо и очень вкусное.


Мне нравится когда еще кружочки помидорок сверху.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (16.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> А я сегодня баклажаны с зеленью и чесноком сделала.
> Простейшее блюдо и очень вкусное


Если можно, я вставлю свои 5 копеек: Нужно предварительно нарвать верхние три листочка с кинзы или петрушки, ну, на подобие ирландского клевера. Потом, во время жарки прилепить эту веточку на сырую сторону баклажанного пятачка, расправить листочки (для ловкости лучше немного смазать пятачок маслом), и положить сначала этой стороной на сковороду для зажарки. Потом перевернуть. Выкладывать на блюдо листочком вверх. Будет красиво  :Wink:

----------

Neroli (16.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Если можно, я вставлю свои 5 копеек:


Аньезка, вы похожи на автомат для раздачи газировки?

----------

Аньезка (16.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Скорее всего я не буду пить второй раз


А если неделю без чистой кружки? :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Если можно, я вставлю свои 5 копеек: Нужно предварительно нарвать верхние три листочка с кинзы или петрушки, ну, на подобие ирландского клевера. Потом, во время жарки прилепить эту веточку на сырую сторону баклажанного пятачка, расправить листочки (для ловкости лучше немного смазать пятачок маслом), и положить сначала этой стороной на сковороду для зажарки. Потом перевернуть. Выкладывать на блюдо листочком вверх. Будет красиво


Эээ... мой супруг их кушает нанизывая на вилку кружочков по 5-6, он вряд ли даже разглядит цветуёчки)))

Плюс, мне кажется, что зелень во время жарки теряет свои полезные свойства.

----------


## Буль

> А если неделю без чистой кружки?


Зачем?

----------


## Буль

> Эээ... мой супруг их кушает нанизывая на вилку кружочков по 5-6, он вряд ли даже разглядит цветуёчки)))


Отнять вилку. Выдать китайские палочки.  :Wink: 




> Плюс, мне кажется, что зелень во время жарки теряет свои полезные свойства.


Да, конечно. Это только для украшения. Зеленью для вкуса надо посыпать дополнительно. Мне кажется что на фото она крупно порублена. Я бы помельче порубил. Но, может быть, мне не очень хорошо видно. А чеснок Вы просто сырой на блюдо покрошили?

----------

Аньезка (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

ну да, чеснок смешала с зеленью, и этой смесью посыпала каждый кружок. 
я люблю сырой чеснок, часто его ем и забыла уже, когда в последний раз болела простудой.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Отнять вилку. Выдать китайские палочки.


Простите что встреваю, это все конечно забавно, но какая разница увидит человек во время обеда три зеленых листика или не увидит?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> ну да, чеснок смешала с зеленью, и этой смесью посыпала каждый кружок. 
> я люблю сырой чеснок, часто его ем и забыла уже, когда в последний раз болела простудой.


А как же после сырого чеснока целоваться?  :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> Простите что встреваю, это все конечно забавно, но какая разница увидит человек во время обеда три зеленых листика или не увидит?


Зачетная фраза, произносимая при похищении трех или более листочков из блюда случайного соеда.

----------

Аньезка (17.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Простите что встреваю, это все конечно забавно, но какая разница увидит человек во время обеда три зеленых листика или не увидит?


Я думаю что примерно такая же, как если бы люди увидели Вас причёсанной и не причёсанной.  :Wink: 

Листики, кстати, станут коричневыми  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А как же после сырого чеснока целоваться?


Строго на вдохе.

----------

Аньезка (17.06.2012), Буль (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Я думаю что примерно такая же, как если бы люди увидели Вас причёсанной и не причёсанной.


Т.е. не причесанную меня есть нельзя? 




> Листики, кстати, станут коричневыми


Тем более.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Простите что встреваю, это все конечно забавно, но какая разница увидит человек во время обеда три зеленых листика или не увидит?


Если увидит - получит дополнительное эстетическое удовольствие.

----------


## Топпер

> А как же после сырого чеснока целоваться?


Обоим просто нужно его есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Т.е. не причесанную меня есть нельзя?


Можно. Но не с таким аппетитом  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Обоим просто нужно его есть.


Приходишь так на романтическое свидание с головкой чеснока и в душевный момент говоришь: "О, звезда моих очей! На, жевни-ка чесночка!!!"  :EEK!:

----------


## Аньезка

> А как же после сырого чеснока целоваться?


Стакан молока.
А потом Listerine для закрепления (но не внутрь)))

----------

Буль (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Приходишь так на романтическое свидание с головкой чеснока и в душевный момент говоришь: "О, звезда моих очей! На, жевни чесночка!!!"


Бао, какие романтические свидания? Мы с Вами не в том семейном статусе  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Если увидит - получит дополнительное эстетическое удовольствие.


Топпер, и вы туда же.  :Cry:

----------


## Буль

> Бао, какие романтические свидания? Мы с Вами не в том семейном статусе


Не надо путать романтические свидания и романтические свидания на стороне!
Мы романтики, но не развратники!  :Wink:

----------

Shunja (17.06.2012), Аньезка (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Можно. Но не с таким аппетитом


Ваще не понимаю.
Понарождались тут из мира богов, эстеты , блин.... Понаехали.

----------

Raudex (17.06.2012), Буль (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Обоим просто нужно его есть.


Прошло много лет, и совет старца исказился. Перед процедурой чесноком стали натирать обои, в смыле декора на стенах. 
Результат, впрочем, качал, как и всегда.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> А как же после сырого чеснока целоваться?


Очень даже вкусно, а если сам скушаешь перед этим сыр с помидоркой, то вообще айяй-яй как чудно будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Не надо путать романтические свидания и романтические свидания на стороне!
> Мы романтики, но не развратники!


Учитесь, как человек грамотно отъезжает.

----------

Bob (17.06.2012), Аньезка (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я сегодня, благодаря этой теме, целый день почти ничего не ела. Достала вся эта жратва, - прямо хоть из семьи уходи в пещеру. Меня больше всего устраивает позиция Раудекса. 

Надо нам, панимаишь, эстетически прекрасно и обожраться вкусно. Листики приделать и рюши завязать. Хотя это все бесполезно:



> Подумайте: какими прекрасными цветом, запахом и вкусом [ни обладала бы] пища, - перемолотая зубами и увлажненная слюной она походит на рвоту.


Тоесть, по сути все эстетические усилия заканчиваются именно этим. На что время тратим?

Мне на обед достаточно козьего сыра, пары орехов и два абрикоса - все готовое. Помолился, и вперед.
Сегодня на кухне разбирала все ящики - сколько у меня поварской утвари, которую годами не трогаю - ужос. Собрала большой мешок - пойду, подарю часть. Все равно к прежнему ни за что не вернусь. 

Короче, макароны сделаю, раз обешшала. И баста.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

БФ плавно трансформируется из буддийского форума в кулинарный форум  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
О времена, о нравы!!! ))))

----------


## Neroli

Зато с буддизмом в Бурятии все в порядке. Барбекю, пиво, виски...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.06.2012), Кунсанг (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

:Big Grin:  Что вы имеете против барбекю, пива и виски... не пойму.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что вы имеете против барбекю, пива и виски... не пойму.


Против пива и виски мы имеем 4-й обет упасаки.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (17.06.2012), Тао (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Юй Кан (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Что вы имеете против барбекю, пива и виски... не пойму.


А вы что имеете против кулинарии на БФ? 
.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Против пива и виски мы имеем 4-й обет упасаки.


5-й

----------

Bob (17.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (17.06.2012), Тао (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> 5-й


С опьяняющими веществами - пятый, а что касается обсуждаемой кажется чуть выше рыбалки - так и первый.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Зато с буддизмом в Бурятии все в порядке. Барбекю, пиво, виски...


Буддизм в Бурятии это главным образом традиция Гелуг которая корнями уходит в монастырь Наланда в Индии. Гелуг опирается на традицию Кадам Чжово Атиши. Атиша объединил передачи Учения идущие от Будды - Обширного метода и Глубинного воззрения. Также тантра. Традиция Атиши - союз сутры и тантры, которую продолжил развивать Лама Цонкапа. Видел на днях Дхарма центр Оле Нидала. Но похоже сейчас там стройка продолжается. Кагью теперь есть еще. Еще другие линии вероятно есть. Нингма должна быть, Дзогчен община есть. Есть тхеравадин Читтадхаммо.

----------

Neroli (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> БФ плавно трансформируется из буддийского форума в кулинарный форум  
> О времена, о нравы!!! ))))


БФ он вообще про жизнь -- в основном тех, кто интересуется или занимается буддизмом. Едой можно наслаждаться без привязанности. Никто не говорил, что отречение предполагает унылое поглощение риса с чечевицей или хлеба без масла каждый день, потому что вкусно есть "не положено". Если есть возможность погурманить, почему нет? А если нет такой возможности, не надо вздыхать о разносолах.

----------

Буль (17.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (18.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Едой можно наслаждаться без привязанности.


Вы заблуждаетесь. Наслаждение, включает в себя жажду и привязанность.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы заблуждаетесь. Наслаждение, включает в себя жажду и привязанность.


Да? 
Кстати интересная получилась бы тема, "вредно ли наслаждаться и почему"...

----------

Нико (17.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да?


Конечно!




> Кстати интересная получилась бы тема, "вредно ли наслаждаться и почему"...


Жажда (к приятному чувству), ведет к привязанности, привязанность ведет к желанию существовать (становлению), которое ведет к рождению в сансаре, которое будет сопряжено с болью, страданиями, мучениями и стенаниями, а в конце каждого такого рождения будет старость и смерть. Азы же.

----------

Bob (17.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Из известной тантрической молитвы (про Гуру Ваджрадхару):

"Наслаждается вместерождённым блаженством".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Буддизм в Бурятии это главным образом традиция Гелуг которая корнями уходит в монастырь Наланда в Индии. Гелуг опирается на традицию Кадам Чжово Атиши. Атиша объединил передачи Учения идущие от Будды - Обширного метода и Глубинного воззрения. Также тантра. Традиция Атиши - союз сутры и тантры, которую продолжил развивать Лама Цонкапа. Видел на днях Дхарма центр Оле Нидала. Но похоже сейчас там стройка продолжается. Кагью теперь есть еще. Еще другие линии вероятно есть. Нингма должна быть, Дзогчен община есть. Есть тхеравадин Читтадхаммо.


Это в оправдание барбекю и виски? :Smilie:

----------

Буль (17.06.2012), Нико (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Жажда (к приятному чувству), ведет к привязанности, привязанность ведет к желанию существовать (становлению), которое ведет к рождению в сансаре, которое будет сопряжено с болью, страданиями, мучениями и стенаниями, а в конце каждого такого рождения будет старость и смерть. Азы же.


Нет, с самого начала давай. Обязательно ли приятное порождает жажду?

----------

Нико (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Это в оправдание барбекю и виски?


За процветание Буддизма в Бурятии рюмочку виски пропустить - святое!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

По моему, с практикой сам собой наступает период, когда можно без многого обойтись. И ежедневно неожиданно обнаруживаешь, что и это уже не надо и то.....

Мне кажется, когда отпадает привязанность, пропадает всякий интерес к предмету привязанности.....

Хожу каждый день и отдаю вещи сетками. Из всех чуланов и погребов. Но для Бао, когда он приедет, специально оставлю сырный контейнер с досочкой и набор сырных ножичков :Smilie:

----------

Нико (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Из известной тантрической молитвы (про Гуру Ваджрадхару):
> 
> "Наслаждается вместерождённым блаженством".


Ну дык это ж Гуру Ваджрадхара, а не обычное самсарическое существо.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нет, с самого начала давай. Обязательно ли приятное порождает жажду?


Как правило да, живые существа стремяться к продлению приятных ощущений и избеганию неприятных. К тому же, в нашем случае использовалось слово _наслаждение_, которое в русском языке имеет коннотацию именно максимального переживания приятных ощущений.

----------

Bob (17.06.2012), Neroli (17.06.2012), Тао (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Хожу каждый день и отдаю вещи сетками. Из всех чуланов и погребов. Но для Бао, когда он приедет, специально оставлю сырный контейнер с досочкой и набор сырных ножичков


А вы когда отдаете, наслаждаетесь этим?

----------


## Буль

> Как правило да, живые существа стремяться к продлению приятных ощущений и избеганию неприятных. К тому же, в нашем случае использовалось слово _наслаждение_.


Что для одного -- наслаждение, то для другого -- обыденность.
У меня в столовом приборе 24 предмета. Но я ими не наслаждаюсь, я ими ем.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Как правило да, живые существа стремяться к продлению приятных ощущений и избеганию неприятных. К тому же, в нашем случае использовалось слово _наслаждение_.


"Приятное" и "наслаждение" синонимичны. Если оцениваешь как "приятное", значит "наслаждашься". Нет?

Может ли существо не стремиться к продлению приятных ощущений?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А вы когда отдаете, наслаждаетесь этим?


Я испытываю огромное облегчение и чувство свободы :Smilie:  А если кому-то отданное "в жилу", от всей души сорадуюсь :Smilie: 

Наверно, это такое короткое чистое удовольствие, и я тут же начисто об этом забываю. Хотя нет, когда дома вижу более пустые полки - тоже кайфую :Smilie:  Но ненадолго - отдать еще надо много :Smilie: 

Ну, вообще-то с пожеланием ЖС отдаю. 

Наслаждение - это просто сильная эмоция. Если она подконтрольна и не переходит в привязанность и в поиск удовольствия, - вай нот? :Smilie:  Я иногда с удивлением вижу, что испытываю гнев. Но ходу на других ему не даю, - зато какой мощный энергетический импульс, - несколько часов работоспособность аццкая. Я аж прямо даю себе иногда погневаться.....

----------

Neroli (17.06.2012), Сергей Ч (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Может ли существо не стремиться к продлению приятных ощущений?


Конечно может. С прекращением жажды такоего стремления не возникает. А чтобы жажда уменьшилась, требуется видение изъянов (дуккхи) [того, к чему есть жажда]. Т.е. нужна мудрость - правильное различение.

----------

Joy (18.06.2012), Тао (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что для одного -- наслаждение, то для другого -- обыденность.
> У меня в столовом приборе 24 предмета. Но я ими не наслаждаюсь, я ими ем.


Бао, будьте честны с собой :Smilie:  Ваше описание Ваших привычек говорит о том, что к еде Вы явно неравнодушны :Smilie:  И Вам было бы грустно свернуть этот аспект до примитива.

У меня в столовом наборе - 64 предмета. Лежат в шкафу, ибо подарены на свадьбу. И ими преполагалось кормить гостей. Скоро, думаю, дойдут руки этим всем есть ежедневно......но если смогу продать он-лайн, будет замечательно :Smilie: 

А вообще-то нужна одна вилка, одна ложка и один нож. Можно и без вилки....

----------


## Тао

> "Приятное" и "наслаждение" синонимичны. Если оцениваешь как "приятное", значит "наслаждашься". Нет?
> 
> Может ли существо не стремиться к продлению приятных ощущений?


Нет, можно просто наблюдать приятные ощущения в уме, не привязываясь, не пытаясь их продлить.




> когда монах испытывает чувство счастья,
> он распознает: "Испытываю приятное чувство";


И не более того.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно может. С прекращением жажды такоего стремления не возникает. А чтобы жажда уменьшилась, требуется видение изъянов (дуккхи) [того, к чему есть жажда]. Т.е. нужна мудрость - правильное различение.


С уменьшением жажды, интенсивность наслаждения приятным не уменьшается ли?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Может ли существо не стремиться к продлению приятных ощущений?


Может, если осознает Патиччасамутпаду, и приложит правильные усилия. Просто так, конечно же не может, поэтому сансара и продолжается: живые существа стремяться к продлению приятных ощущений, которые так скоротечны и ускользающи, а в итоге получают следующее рождение, которое несет в себе как приятные ощущения, так и нейтральные и неприятные как неотъемлемые составляющие природы ощущений.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С уменьшением жажды, интенсивность наслаждения приятным не уменьшается ли?


Интенсивность телесных ощущений (ведана) вряд ли будет меняться, а вот сила желания испытывать или продлять те или иные ощущения однозначно уменьшается.

----------

Тао (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Надо нам, панимаишь, эстетически прекрасно и обожраться вкусно.


Зачем же обжираться? Не обжирайтесь.




> Хотя это все бесполезно:
> Подумайте: какими прекрасными цветом, запахом и вкусом [ни обладала бы] пища, - перемолотая зубами и увлажненная слюной она походит на рвоту.
> Тоесть, по сути все эстетические усилия заканчиваются именно этим. На что время тратим?


А зачем Вы причёсываетесь, одежду стираете? Не знаете, что ли, чем это закончится? На что время тратите?




> Мне на обед достаточно козьего сыра, пары орехов и два абрикоса - все готовое.


Интересно знать где Вы всё это возьмёте?




> Короче, макароны сделаю, раз обешшала. И баста.


Да надо ли напрягаться, если не хочется? Что касается меня -- то я и сам спагетти сварю. И песто сделаю.
Так что занимайтесь уж сразу своей "бастой", если уж есть такое желание...  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Бао, будьте честны с собой Ваше описание Ваших привычек говорит о том, что к еде Вы явно неравнодушны


Конечно не равнодушен. И не только к еде.




> И Вам было бы грустно свернуть этот аспект до примитива.


Конечно грустно. Не люблю примитивизм.




> У меня в столовом наборе - 64 предмета. Лежат в шкафу, ибо подарены на свадьбу. И ими преполагалось кормить гостей.


С помощью них. Не "ими". Я понял.

У нас с Вами возникло недопонимание относительно того, что такое столовый прибор и столовый набор. Столовый набор -- это совокупность посуды, ножей, вилок и т.д. выдержанных в одном стиле. Судя по цифре у Вас, скорее всего, набор на 6 персон 6х9+8 вспомогательных предметов (супница, блюдо и т.д.). Я же писал о столовом приборе, это количество предметов на одну персону. Хотя, замечу, что это русская сервировка, возможно в Италии к этому другой подход? Надо бы съездить, разузнать. Конечно, я не использую их все во время каждого приёма пищи, но я пользуюсь ими по мере необходимости, и не считаю это чем-то излишним.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Наслаждение вкусное едой может не иметь под собой сансарной основы такой как привязанность к наслаждению вкусной едой. Это переживание как результат может являться плодом благой кармы. В молитвах встречается такое что пусть живые существа наслаждаются жизнью людей и богов в чистых сферах.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это в оправдание барбекю и виски?


Барбекю и виски это барбекю и виски, а буддизм это буддизм. Если люди немного наслаждаются барбекю и виски культурно то в этом нет ничего страшного.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А зачем Вы причёсываетесь, одежду стираете? Не знаете, что ли, чем это закончится? На что время тратите?


  Уж всерьез подумываю, что и это лишнее.... :Smilie:  Но пока еще не дошла применить на практике. Пока хожу на людях, приходится. Но дома, где посторонних нет, мне сервировки не нужны.




> Интересно знать где Вы всё это возьмёте?


Я беру еду в магазине. Но ее практически не готовлю. Если можно не готовить себе, ем так. Но раз готовлю на семью - ем то, что они едят. 




> Да надо ли напрягаться, если не хочется? Что касается меня -- то я и сам спагетти сварю. И песто сделаю.
> Так что занимайтесь уж сразу своей "бастой", если уж есть такое желание...


Я напрягусь, не волнуйтесь. Для Топпера и остальных ЖС мне ничего не жалко. Я говорила только о своем отношении к еде. Но не к людям.  

Соусы все приготовлю сама, пасту куплю сама, все сделаю сама, за все отвечу сама. Как это было задумано заранее. В готовке предпочитаю полное одиночество. 

Но Ваше песто в другой раз обязательно попробую, если пригласите, - посмотрим, как у Вас с этим :Smilie:  Сколько не пробовала в России в итальянских ресторанах - не то......




> У нас с Вами возникло недопонимание относительно того, что такое столовый прибор и столовый набор. Столовый набор -- это совокупность посуды, ножей, вилок и т.д. выдержанных в одном стиле. Судя по цифре у Вас, скорее всего, набор на 6 персон 6х9+8 вспомогательных предметов (супница, блюдо и т.д.). Я же писал о столовом приборе, это количество предметов на одну персону. Хотя, замечу, что это русская сервировка, возможно в Италии к этому другой подход?


64 предмета - это только вилки-ножи-ложки и ложечки. Без чайного сервиза и хрустальной дребедени. Столовых наборов у меня на 12 персон, по 3 тарелки, по 7 предметов(ложки-вилки-ножи- забыла рыбные ножи и рыбные вилки, значит, не 64), по 4 стакана-фужера и по одной рюмке и десертной вазочке, не считая других общих сервировальных блюд, лопаток салфетниц, ведерок для вин и прочего. Сама ужасаюсь. А ведь когда-то придавала этому значение....Уже давно все это забыла....Думаю, что я больше всем этим уже и не воспользуюсь.....завещаю дочери.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Барбекю и виски это барбекю и виски, а буддизм это буддизм. Если люди немного наслаждаются барбекю и виски культурно то в этом нет ничего страшного.


Кунсанг, а, может, можно культурно развлечься без виски? :Smilie:  Или это непременный атрибут культуры?

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Соусы все приготовлю сама, пасту куплю сама, все сделаю сама, за все отвечу сама. Как это было задумано заранее.


"За все отвечу сама". "Исполню, как задумано"."Напрягусь" "Одиночество" 
Разве это способствует созданию атмосферы званого ужина?

----------


## Топпер

> Вы заблуждаетесь. Наслаждение, включает в себя жажду и привязанность.


Включает. Но для мирян вполне допустимо наслаждаться некоторыми вещами без излишнего фанатизма.

----------

Буль (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Интенсивность телесных ощущений (ведана) вряд ли будет меняться, а вот сила желания испытывать или продлять те или иные ощущения однозначно уменьшается.


Вы говорите о телесных ощущениях и о силе желания испытывать, а мне интересна  именно интенсивность наслажения. Снизиться, да же?

----------


## Топпер

> Что для одного -- наслаждение, то для другого -- обыденность.
> У меня в столовом приборе 24 предмета. Но я ими не наслаждаюсь, я ими ем.


А можно фото?



> Бао, будьте честны с собой Ваше описание Ваших привычек говорит о том, что к еде Вы явно неравнодушны И Вам было бы грустно свернуть этот аспект до примитива.


Столовые приборы - это ещё и элемент культуры.

----------


## Neroli

> "За все отвечу сама". "Исполню, как задумано"."Напрягусь" "Одиночество" 
> Разве это способствует созданию атмосферы званого ужина?


Вам покушать или определенное настроение повара надо? Может ей еще и сплясать?

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А можно фото?


Также не отказался бы взглянуть.Причем, просьба, что бы все 24 были одномоментно задействованы, если это технически исполнимо.

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вам покушать или определенное настроение повара надо? Может ей еще и сплясать?


Настроение, разумеется. Все остальные комбинации махабхут, типа еды- просто повод для его создания.
Да, хорошо, что напомнили- за вами же десерт. Благодарю вас.

----------


## Neroli

> Да, хорошо, что напомнили- за вами же десерт. Благодарю вас.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.06.2012), Дхармананда (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Сергей Ч (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Также не отказался бы взглянуть.Причем, просьба, что бы все 24 были одномоментно задействованы, если это технически исполнимо.


Фото одноразовой посуды не интересует?

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> "За все отвечу сама". "Исполню, как задумано"."Напрягусь" "Одиночество" 
> Разве это способствует созданию атмосферы званого ужина?


Да, думаю :Smilie:  Для буддистов вполне подойдет. Но это все мое - за кулисами.  У Топпера там очень приятно. А я не такой уж монстр :Smilie:  Какая же еще нужны атмосфера для встречи друзей? И еда, вообще-то, там не главное.
Кстати, обычно тот, кто готовит и подает, так и не присаживается со всеми, и это очень жаль. так что, предполагаю, что это будет три больших кастрюли с готовыми макаронами и три поварешки дл раздачи, ну, и каждому одноразовую пластиковую тарелку и вилку, чтоб не мыть и выбросить, - на вкусе макарон это никак не отразится. Зато я посижу с друзьями. 

Или уж все тогда нагрянем к Бао :Smilie:  Покушать каждый на 24 предметах сервиза :Smilie:  так и представляю эдакий дворец с километровым столом....

Я званых ужинов уже давно не устраиваю - очень редко готовлю для друзей, когда очень просят итальянских макарон сварить или состряпать ризотто....ну, не жалуются обычно, просят еще.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

... матерь Божья...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Столовые приборы - это ещё и элемент культуры.


Буддийской? :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> Фото одноразовой посуды не интересует?


Интересует, конечно, а вы как думали? Как могли вы, после всех виртуальных вкусовых ощущений, совместно с вами пережитых, усомниться?
Даже слегка чувствуется горечь от такого непонимания. 
Предоставьте же мне, как можно скорее, фото одноразовой посуды, умоляю вас! Вопрос жизни и смерти!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ... матерь Божья...


Тоесть, Вы придете? :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Интересует, конечно, а вы как думали? Как могли вы, после всех виртуальных вкусовых ощущений, совместно с вами пережитых, усомниться?
> Даже слегка чувствуется горечь от такого непонимания. 
> Предоставьте же мне, как можно скорее, фото одноразовой посуды, умоляю вас! Вопрос жизни и смерти!

----------

Джигме (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Кстати, обычно тот, кто готовит и подает, так и не присаживается со всеми, и это очень жаль. так что, предполагаю, что это будет три больших кастрюли с готовыми макаронами и три поварешки, ну, и каждому одноразовую пластиковую тарелку и вилку, чтоб не мыть и выбросить, - на вкусе макарон это никак не отразится. Зато я посижу с друзьями.


Хитрый план detected





> Или уж все тогда нагрянем к Бао Покушать на 24 предметах сервиза


))))Это будет достойным наказанием за инициативу))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы говорите о телесных ощущениях и о силе желания испытывать, а мне интересна  именно интенсивность наслажения. Снизиться, да же?


Наслаждение- это чувство или переживание, сопровождающее удовлетворение имеющегося желания или потребности. Например если у нас нет страстной привязанности к приятным ощущениям, то в этом случае, их возникновение не будет сопровождаться наслаждением. имхо

"Теперь, испытывая приятные, неприятные или безразличные ощущения, он знает, что это непостоянно, что это не сковывает его, что это не испытывается со страстью. Каким бы ни было ощущение, он испытывает его, не привязываясь к нему. Он знает, что все эти ощущения успокоятся с распадом тела, подобно как исчезает пламя, когда заканчиваются масло и фитиль."

----------

Bob (17.06.2012), Neroli (17.06.2012), Леонид Ш (17.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (18.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Наслаждение- это чувство или переживание, сопровождающее удовлетворение имеющегося желания или потребности. Например если у нас нет страстной привязанности к приятным ощущениям, то в этом случае, их возникновение не будет сопровождаться наслаждением. имхо


Да. Но наслаждаться можно красотой природы, например. Страсти точно нет, наслаждение есть.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


Ух, заметно полегчало, как гармонично вы подбираете визуальное сопровождение. Вы достигли такой спообности путем упражнений, или это просто дар?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да. Но наслаждаться можно красотой природы, например. Страсти точно нет, наслаждение есть.


 _Рассудительный стремится к отсутствию страданий, а не к наслаждению_. (Аристотель )   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Neroli (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да. Но наслаждаться можно красотой природы, например. Страсти точно нет, наслаждение есть.


Также наслаждаются это буквально прямое значение наслаждения, пищей самадхи - концентрации. Есть такое самадхи при котором отпадает нужда в грубой пище и йогин наслаждается пищей самадхи. Неомраченно наслаждается. Это возможно - неомраченное наслаждение чем-либо. Наслаждаться грубой пищей неомраченно также возможно.

----------

Neroli (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Ух, заметно полегчало, как гармонично вы подбираете визуальное сопровождение. Вы достигли такой спообности путем упражнений, или это просто дар?


Давно танцую.

----------


## Vladiimir

Для меня любая еда вкусная. Последнее время, например, мой рацион состоит, главным образом, из гречки, сырого картофеля и тушеных кабачков. Так, это все очень вкусно. Даже слишком, на мой взгляд, вкусно. Думаю, что если человеку (взрослому!) вареные бобы или простая гречка кажутся невкусными, то это значит он сыт и есть ему не стоит. Хороший рецепт для меня – это легкий, не требующий длительного нахождения у плиты, способ приготовления какого-нибудь простого продукта. Вот, например, рецепт кабачков: чистишь, режешь крупными кусками, бросаешь куски в кастрюлю, на дно немного воды, ставишь на огонь и уходишь. (Они там полуварятся-полутушатся.) Через 20 минут пришел, выключил – все, готово! Накладываешь в тарелку, поливаешь растительным маслом и солишь. Очень дорожу этим рецептом. Времени тратится только на чистку и резку кабачка – получается качественный продукт.
Так же и с гречкой. Помыл, довел до кипения, выключил, ушел. Пришел через 20-30 минут – все готово! Ну, сырой картофель - только почистил и ешь как яблоко. Простая и очень вкусная еда. Я не понимаю зачем ей быть более вкусной. А фотографии блюд, которые я здесь видел – так это для меня “неронство” какое-то… Говорю без критики - понятное дело, семейный человек должен уметь семью накормить, должен, конечно же, уметь готовить такие сложные, питательные и красивые блюда, как на фото и в устных описаниях.

----------

Аньезка (18.06.2012), Леонид Ш (17.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (17.06.2012), Сергей Ч (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Тоесть, Вы придете?


А то! Интрига ж плавит мозг: как можно есть пасту 24 мя девайсами?
Ну ладно, допустим, есть девайс, чтобы разложить макаронины по столу. Второй девайс-калькулятор- умножить количество макаронин на количество рядов, и насладиться осознанием количества, допустим, да?
А дальше... Ну не знаю, может быть третий девайс, это предварительно надетый респиратор, который надо снять? Или что нибудь в духе Гигера?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А то! Интрига ж плавит мозг: как можно есть пасту 24 мя девайсами?


Вы откуда-то из будущего :Smilie:  24 прибамбаса придлагает Бао, я предлагаю мою стряпню на пластиковой тарелке с пластиковой вилкой. Можно даже в ту же тарелку класть следующий вид пасты :Smilie: 

Кстати, Бао - огромное Вам спасибо за тему, хоть она начиналась котлетами - я наконец-то сурово почистила кучу кухонной утвари, у меня все руки не доходили, и думала, что кое-что еще пригодится. Но теперь вижу, что нет. :Smilie: 

Прям даже и не помнила, сколько у меня сокровищ, и даже не представляла, что у меня освободится так много места :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Фото одноразовой посуды не интересует?


Из 24 предметов? Зд*о*рово! Типа королевская одноразовая посуда.

----------


## Neroli

> Из 24 предметов? Зд*о*рово!


Наоборот, один предмет на 24 случая.

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Наоборот, один предмет на 24 случая.


Тогда вот она:

----------

Neroli (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда вот она:


Может Бао такую и имел ввиду? 24 насадки.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Чечтно говоря, меня очень выручает вот такой пластик - пользуюсь этими предметами лет 20 и пока не отдам - отличное качество.
Эта складная миска ездит со мной везде:
http://www.tupperware.ru/products/co...s-700-950-1500

----------


## Вантус

А я вот думаю - не рождался ли *Dron* семь раз подряд человеком? Вдруг и от него может быть какая-то, хоть и гастрономическая польза? Меч у меня, хвала Каларатри, есть, так что все обставим честь-честью, *Dron* быстро достигнет нирваны, я, опять же, обрету сиддхи и заодно проверю указания *Бао* относительно изготовления котлет.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А я вот думаю - не рождался ли *Dron* семь раз подряд человеком? Вдруг и от него может быть какая-то, хоть и гастрономическая польза? Меч у меня, хвала Каларатри, есть, так что все обставим честь-честью, *Dron* быстро достигнет нирваны, я, опять же, обрету сиддхи и заодно проверю указания *Бао* относительно изготовления котлет.


Так он разве не своей смертью умереть должен?

----------


## Dron

> А я вот думаю - не рождался ли *Dron* семь раз подряд человеком? Вдруг и от него может быть какая-то, хоть и гастрономическая польза? Меч у меня, хвала Каларатри, есть, так что все обставим честь-честью, *Dron* быстро достигнет нирваны, я, опять же, обрету сиддхи и заодно проверю указания *Бао* относительно изготовления котлет.


Звучит разумно. Хоть свои фантазии про прототантру оставите.

----------


## Dron

> Так он разве не своей смертью умереть должен?


Ну и, для пущего смака, я должен резко стать брамином.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну и, для пущего смака, я должен резко стать брамином.


Не обязательно своей, в тексте такого обязательного указания нет, а в другом - явно противоположное указание. Я ж ведь все по инструкции, никаких вольностей и фантазий. Что написано пером - не вырубишь топором. Брахманом - без проблем, к кришнаитам подкатим, тему разъясним, они по быстрому в брахманы произведут. Нигде ж не написано, что брахманом - потомком риши, значит сойдет и ИСККОНовский брахман.

----------


## Dron

> Не обязательно своей, в тексте такого обязательного указания нет, а в другом - явно противоположное указание. Я ж ведь все по инструкции, никаких вольностей и фантазий. Что написано пером - не вырубишь топором. Брахманом - без проблем, к кришнаитам подкатим, тему разъясним, они по быстрому в брахманы произведут. Нигде ж не написано, что брахманом - потомком риши, значит сойдет и ИСККОНовский брахман.


Время определять будем, по Джйотишу(или как его там), или так, попсово поступим?

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Время определять будем, по Джйотишу(или как его там), или так, попсово поступим?


Со временем беда - хоть и изучал сокращенную тантру Изначального Будды, но джьотиш не осилил - слишком сложно и много, да и изучал я там в основном другое, а не его. Без джьотиша нельзя, да, это проблема, попсовый подход не годится, все должно быть по инструкции. Время хомы я еще расчитаю, ибо просто, а вот для таких великих дел - вряд ли.

----------


## Dron

> Со временем беда - хоть и изучал сокращенную тантру Изначального Будды, но джьотиш не осилил - слишком сложно и много, да и изучал я там в основном другое, а не его. Без джьотиша нельзя, да, это проблема, попсовый подход не годится, все должно быть по инструкции. Время хомы я еще расчитаю, ибо просто, а вот для таких великих дел - вряд ли.


Так что, отваливаете?

----------


## Вантус

> Так что, отваливаете?


Вернемся позже. Вы пока записывайтесь в кришнаиты и в брахманы.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вернемся позже. Вы пока записывайтесь в кришнаиты и в брахманы.


А вы пока записывайтесь в ученики, ведь вам, без единого слова агрессии, (вы же заметили это?)), продемонстрировали умиротворяющую деятельность Будды. Даже в моем уродском исполнении ее оказалось достаточно, не правда ли?)
PS: зря вы буддизм меняете на всякие там "академические исследования тантры", и т.д. Ширяетесь плесенью вместо пенициллина.

----------


## Eugeny

Повышение веса не связано с типом пищи,вот я ем сколько хочу,и что хочу,и вес у меня стандартно уже лет 5 не меняется,как был 58 так и остается.Могу питаться аскетически редко,и вес такой же остается

----------


## Шавырин

> Повышение веса не связано с типом пищи,вот я ем сколько хочу,и что хочу,и вес у меня стандартно уже лет 5 не меняется,как был 58 так и остается.Могу питаться аскетически редко,и вес такой же остается


Расскажите мне об этом через 10-15 лет.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Расскажите мне об этом через 10-15 лет.


Кто-то собирается в криогенную камеру?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Повышение веса не связано с типом пищи,вот я ем сколько хочу,и что хочу,и вес у меня стандартно уже лет 5 не меняется,как был 58 так и остается.Могу питаться аскетически редко,и вес такой же остается


Доживите лет до 35, а там сами увидите  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (17.06.2012), Vladiimir (18.06.2012), Джигме (18.06.2012), Леонид Ш (17.06.2012), Нико (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012), Шавырин (17.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Кто-то собирается в криогенную камеру?


Отнюдь, шавасана и эликсир молодости  :Cool:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Отнюдь, шавасана и эликсир молодости


Шавасана, это которая поза трупа, да? Снабженная эликсиром молодости?
****
*Если кто хочет быть вечно свежим трупом- обращайтесь.*

----------


## Шавырин

> Шавасана, это которая поза трупа, да? Снабженная эликсиром молодости?
> ****
> *Если кто хочет быть вечно свежим трупом- обращайтесь.*


И этот человек говорит (старые сабжы) другим о логике  :Confused:

----------


## Вантус

> И этот человек говорит (старые сабжы) другим о логике


Он шуткует. Какой из него логик, только как пашу и пригоден.

----------

Шавырин (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ох!
Раз  мне отказывают культурно поесть барбекю и глотнуть чуток виски, вчера мы тут проводили пуджу локапалы (охранителя г.Улан-Удэ, его опора в полкилометре от нашей улицы), потом ели мясо и выпили по рюмке водочки. Собрались жители ближайших улиц, после пуджи провели за праздничным столом под соснами стихийное собрание, решили официально оформить опору местного локапалы как место культового значения в Улан-Удэнской мэрии. Тем более в этом году Улан-Удэ отмечает 2500 лет от основания хуннским шаньюем Модэ Хан и является матерью городов российских.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ох!
> Раз  мне отказывают культурно поесть барбекю и глотнуть чуток виски, вчера мы тут проводили пуджу локапалы (охранителя г.Улан-Удэ, его опора в полкилометре от нашей улицы), потом ели мясо и выпили по рюмке водочки. Собрались жители ближайших улиц, после пуджи провели за праздничным столом под соснами стихийное собрание, решили официально оформить опору местного локапалы как место культового значения в Улан-Удэнской мэрии. Тем более в этом году Улан-Удэ отмечает 2500 лет от основания хуннским шаньюем Модэ Хан и является матерью городов российских.


Думаю, потом все разошлись и продолжили по домам. Ну давайте не будем опять оправдываться, видели не раз, как это обычно бывает. Надо вообще не пить. Потому как редко кто на одной рюмке останавливается.

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3364929.html

----------

Тао (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Шенпен

> Потому как редко кто на одной рюмке останавливается.


Не помню точно, в каком-то старом фильме было.Виталий Соломин играл.
Почему алкоголик напивается? Потому что с каждой следующей рюмкой он хочет воспроизвести ощущение от самой первой..и не может.

----------

Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Тем более в этом году Улан-Удэ отмечает 2500 лет от основания хуннским шаньюем Модэ Хан и является матерью городов российских.


 :Smilie: 
мне, на самом деле, все равно, кто является матерью городов российских, города российские - это не "мое", но звучит забавно)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ох!
> Раз  мне отказывают культурно поесть барбекю и глотнуть чуток виски, вчера мы тут проводили пуджу локапалы (охранителя г.Улан-Удэ, его опора в полкилометре от нашей улицы), потом ели мясо и выпили по рюмке водочки. Собрались жители ближайших улиц, после пуджи провели за праздничным столом под соснами стихийное собрание, решили официально оформить опору местного локапалы как место культового значения в Улан-Удэнской мэрии. Тем более в этом году Улан-Удэ отмечает 2500 лет от основания хуннским шаньюем Модэ Хан и является матерью городов российских.


Сильный охранитель, видимо. Тесно с тобой связан.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Сильный охранитель, видимо. Тесно с тобой связан.


я стал подозревать, что не хочет отпускать меня из У-Удэ (вот Артем Т. (и прочие провидцы) мне все говорит(ят) не будет тебе житья нормального в России, да я и сам это вижу и понимаю)... но и особо делом поддержать почему то не желает (забавно  это).
вот я решил сделать ему последнюю услугу (с опорой), а там хоть трава не расти - хоть пешком уйду.

----------

